# DCOM Errors



## SamMoss1948 (Feb 14, 2009)

I am receiveing slews of DCOM errors in W10 relating to error code ''1084'' along with ''1068'' error codes. Seems to be mostly WSearch and Shell Detection related on each boot up. Is this Network related as in Homegroup or is it related to the Internet and such?


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Quite frankly! It's a security risk. Here's a link. Check it out.

*"DCOMbobulator"*


----------



## SamMoss1948 (Feb 14, 2009)

thanks for that heads up! what i did was go to Bleeping Computer and ran a utility called FRST that took the place of Combofix for W10, Combofix only works now from Vista >W8.1. Ran that utility and it listed what was happening with my PC and a techie named nasdaq created a fixitlog.txt that so far looks as though it has removed DCOM stuff from my 'chine. That 'DCOMbobulator' article was an eye opener, boy M$ will do anything for $ these days and you know in your heart it has to be ads related, either that or they're dumber than I look.


----------



## SamMoss1948 (Feb 14, 2009)

I ran DCOMbobulate and the Local DCOM Test gave me a RPC System Fault so I dropped a line to the fellas at support at grc dot com...btw the port 135 test came back 'unable' to connect...so there's good news at least....I THINK.


----------



## SamMoss1948 (Feb 14, 2009)

they're email address doesn't work anymore... : ^ (


----------

